# Where to get headset spacers...



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Where to get "Look" headset spacers...*

...that say LOOK on them. Like on this bike..?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=98084&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

*Here....*

http://www.fisheroutdoor.co.uk/public/index.php/product/H1163LA.html


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Over seas? Forget it..
I wonder if these are some "aftermarket" thing? Why wouldn't Look have them on their bikes in the first place?


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Don't shoot the messenger....you asked.  

And not that it's worth it to argue the point, LOOK is an overseas company, moron.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Moron? Calm down please. Jeepers! 
Being overseas, has nothing to do with it. I bought BOTH my Look bikes, and pedals, and bottle cages, and water bottles, and clothing, over here so your theory doesn't hold.


----------

